# Concrete floor drain has holes



## Bwildly (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello, here I have a picture of my floor drain in my laundry room. It is concrete all the way down to where the water is standing and that is where the actual pipe is. I noticed that about mid way up there are 3 holes which I can stick my pointer finger in and feel mud. My questions are how did these holes get there? Is this a big problem? Could I put a ballon down there and then rags on top of the ballon and patch these holes myself? And if so what kind of concrete would you use in this kind of problem? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CraigFL (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you sure that's concrete or maybe a cast iron drainpipe with a hole rusted through?


----------



## Bwildly (Sep 8, 2009)

CraigFL said:


> Are you sure that's concrete or maybe a cast iron drainpipe with a hole rusted through?



Its concrete. The cast Iron starts at the bottom where the water is sitting.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 8, 2009)

Bwildly:

I answered your question in the concrete forum.

Those holes are where the weeping tiles buried around the base of your house's foundation connect to.  You don't want to plug up those holes because then the excess ground water around your foundation couldn't drain harmlessly away, and the hydrostatic pressure that builds up would start to cause water to penetrate into your concrete basement walls.

That's a cast iron p-trap at the bottom of your "CATCH BASIN".


----------

